# Teflon Tape?



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

I prefer to remove all the old and apply new tape.


----------



## nvladik (Jan 12, 2012)

Same here, remove and re-apply.


----------



## alexei (May 8, 2012)

It should be able to be reused, but why take the chance? It costs what $1 for 250'? I would only reuse it if I was in a pinch.


----------



## DeusExCalibur (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks guys. I was actually removing teflon tape from a pipe thread earlier and was wondering if I was just wasting my time. Any suggestions/methods on removing the tape? Right now I'm finding it very time consuming.


----------



## alexei (May 8, 2012)

razor blade across the threads


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

You are supposed to remove it. It's a one time use item. Once it's been shredded it doesn't always reseal the way it should.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

It should just basically unwrap. Sure it will have a few little pieces but it _should_ unwrap or maybe just rub off.


----------



## asmith (Mar 29, 2012)

The proper tool for this is a hook and/or pick. Do a search on amazon for "hook and pick set" if you want to see what I am talking about. You really only need the 90 degree bend variety. Not to be confused with dental tools which are usually too flimsy for this. Should be at any hardware store for ~$5. I know at work we sometimes see that loose pieces of teflon tape can plug small holes and orifices in flow systems so we take extra care to to make sure all are removed when changing fittings, having a pick helps a lot. Hope this helps.


----------



## proaudio55 (Oct 20, 2011)

at work I like to use a stainless steel wire brush to remove the old tape. Obviously you'd need to be extra careful with plastic fittings (so you don't damage the threads), but a brush works really well to clean the old tape out...


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

A firm brush or toothbrush will work, when re-apply a coarse pvc thread will require 8 to 10 winds to insure no leaks, brass or steel fine threads 1 or 2 winds.


----------



## DeusExCalibur (Dec 1, 2011)

alexei said:


> razor blade across the threads


Yup that definitely did the trick. Don't know why I didn't think of that earlier. Doh.


----------



## tanks4allthefish (Jun 20, 2012)

As a side note, and you probably already know this, be sure when re-applying to wind the tape on the threads in the same direction as the fitting that will screw on so it tightens with the fitting thus ensuring a good seal. If you wind it the opposite way it will want to loosen instead of tighten.


----------



## SBPyro (Dec 15, 2009)

At my former job we had to test a lot of equipment with NPT fittings. The easiest thing to do was to run it under the rotary wire brush and rotate the part around. Takes it off in seconds.


----------

